# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ernest Koliqi

## Eni

Me Dt. 15 janar u mbushen plot 28 vjet nga humbja e prof. Ernest Koliqit, ketij dijetari te shquar shqiptar. Me kete rast po ve nje poezi te tijen te marre nga 

*Lutja e Dëshprueme*



Ju qi keqas t’vorrosun keq flêni nder murrâna
mbi shpate t’pjerrta a n’pyje, n’breg deti ase n’breg lumi,
deshmor‘, q’êmën t’lavdishem keni thadrue n’gojdhâna,
nën dhé me gjak t’uej t’rîmun idhnín nuk u a shuen gjumi.

Ju qi n’vorre t’vetmueme keq flêni e nuk pushoni
e as deka varrz e shtatit nuk thau as nuk u a mbylli,
qi éshtnat vrik ju dridhen kur del nji zâ nga pylli,
a kur nji zhapllim‘ hapash përbrî murân’s ndëgjoni,

ju qi n’mesime fisnike t’lahutës jeni rritun,
ju qi burrnín jetike e patët si mësuese,
ju qi lirín kreshnike zgjedh‘ e kishi per nuse,
ju qi n’mprojen e nderit botën keni çuditun,

sot n’murrâna t’harrueme kërkoni kot pushim:
ju qi epopé t’panjoftun shkruet me gjakun e kuq,
plot vrumulisje n’eshtna rrini tue bluem idhnimin,
fatosa orzez, për flîjen e jetës q’u shkoi huq.

U rrzuet tue rrokun armën dhe rrzue me jue fisi;
ato q’atdheut i kjené ndër mote gardh çeliku,
porzmat vigâne t’ueja, jo, nuk i mposhti anmiku
por mâma e fatit, mâma qi befas mbi né krisi.

N’heshtim t’natës shqiptare s’ndëgjihet kund zâ njerit,
prân‘ votres s’fikun nânat n’vaj nuk e njomin bukën,
por me sy t’papërlotun plot shkndija mnije, strukën
tue prit‘ furín ahmarrse qi t’thej‘ t’prîmunt e mnerit.

Jo váj por gjâm e ahté prej pyjesh sjell jehona,
zhumhura e rrebtë e lumit kushtrim zâ-mbytun ngjanë,
shpirtnat errson e ballet vrugon, ndiell mort zezona
q’atdheut palcet gjallnuese mâ t’mshefta po i a thanë.

O Perëndí, na tokën pranuem qi Ti na fale,
n’tê tash tridhet‘ qindavjeta na u end e ndershme jet,
jetuem m’kto troje t’vobta, n’kto brigje t’thata e t’shkreta,
ngujve larg botës tjetër tue ruejtun dhên mbi male.

Me mzi strehueme trupin nga shiu e brshni e marrdha,
n’kasolle e stane t’brishta qi shpërthejshin duhínat,
pa dijt‘ qejfet e holla, pa dijt‘ ç’janë miradinat,
pa njoft‘ doket e lmueta të kombeve fatbardha.

E, pra, t’ushqyem n’kto gryka me bukë kollomoqe
Qi e zbutshin n’új të kronit, s’lypshim kurrgjâ mâ shum,
sepse bylmet na kishin nji lirí t’thjsht‘, t’pashoqe,
qi me hiret e veta na e bânte gjakun t’lum.

Nânat me qumsht‘ të pastër andjen n’shpírt t’on‘ dikojshin
Me fluturue si shqipe në qiell t’nderit shqiptar,
n’flak t’dokeve m’u kndellun e n’zjarrm t’buzmit bujar,
qi kobin e zvetnimit nga votra na e largojshin.

O Perendí, ndër shekuj ûja buzën na e zverdhi,
shpesh u errem pa hângër bukën m’e ruejt‘ për fmín
e mitun q’ish n’e rritun, por n’qe ‘i mik né shpín
na msyni, ia vûm para at buk mikut kur erdhi.

Pse kshtu na e randon jetën me dhunë e me krajata?
Lírin e dy gisht nderi n’shtek t’ballit: s’kishim tjetër:
kto dy të mira zbritshin vobeksín t’on‘ të vjetër.
Po pse, o i Lumi i Qiellvet, na i rrmbeve kto dhurata?

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shume e bukur kjo poezi, Eni ! Sidomos keto dy strofat  e fundit.....

O Perendí, ndër shekuj ûja buzën na e zverdhi,
shpesh u errem pa hângër bukën me ruejt për fmín
e mitun qish ne rritun, por nqe i mik né shpín
na msyni, ia vûm para at buk mikut kur erdhi.

Pse kshtu na e randon jetën me dhunë e me krajata?
Lírin e dy gisht nderi nshtek tballit: skishim tjetër:
kto dy të mira zbritshin vobeksín ton të vjetër.
Po pse, o i Lumi i Qiellvet, na i rrmbeve kto dhurata?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## engjell

Me te vertete shume e bukur!

Eshte interesant, se kur po lexoja kete shkrim, edhe po mendoja per kontributin kaq te madh te shkrueses, me ra ndermend nje shkrim i para disa muajve, qe me duket se e karakterizon fare mire kete tip kontributi:

postuar me pare nga Anton, tek forumi i bibles, dt 16.06.02




> "Asht gabim i trashe, kur thohet shume here qe orjentalizma na ka ardhe nga Azija apor neper religjionin muhamedan apor edhe nga populli tyrk. Jo, kurrsesi, orjentalizma e jone asht kryekeput nje dhantine (darove) fatale e*kristjanizmit, megjithe qe e nje kristjanizmi te degjeneruem euro-aziatik*


Kete citim, Antoni, qe une kam respekt (edhe pse po e shkruaj kete gje) vete nje afetar-katolik (mos u habisni, se fenomene te tilla, ku njeriu mund te jete edhe jo besimtar, por njekohesisht edhe katolik, ortodoks etj, jane normale ne nje shoqeri te *vuajtur e ndryshur*, si ajo ne Shqiperi), sjell citimet e shkrimit te nje Dr. Prf *Kristo* Maloki, pra edhe ky nje kristian anti-kristian, me ngjyrime te forta psiqike te koheve te kaluara, me teori superioriteti racash (edhe brenda llojit shqiptar) e idesh.

Nder te tjera z. Maloki shprehet se Bizantinet e Shqiperise (dmth ortodoksit, prej ku znj. Eni na vjen), jane nje lloj tipi servil, qullac, frikacake edhe ku rafsha mos u vrafsha, qe do te thote, se bejne politiken me me te "fortin", njerez qe sipas <alokit, e paskan degjeneruar "genin" shqiptar etj mbrapeshtira si keto.....


*Pse e solla edhe cfare dua te them une me kete*?

Une e kam ndjeke me te madhe kete debat te forumit te bibles, edhe ne nje fare menyre edhe pse nuk bie dakort fare, madje i quaj perversitete meditimet e Malokit, them se deri diku, duke qene ndoshta Dr. Prof e me i vjeter se ne, *ka thene te verteten qe nder ortodokse (bizantine) ka nje lloj geni servilizmi, tutkunerie, dudum*, edhe ketu me vijne nder mend, jo vetem ky lloj kontribut i ketushem i shkrueses, por edhe kontributi i ketij tipi, i Fanarioteve te Stambollit, qe iu perkushtuan Turqise me teper se sa Turqit vete, edhe i dhane goxha, duke harruar kombin e vet, e krishterimin.


Serish, kur klikova ne kete teme, thashe se mos shkruesja pas kaq e kaq kohesh do sillte ndonje gje jo mbi te tjeret, por kesaj rradhe mbi kontributin "bizantin" (ortodoks) te figurave intelektuale e patriotike te shumta.......por jo, edhe kesaj rradhe, ushte mbi "katoliket".....

Ku eshte Imzot Noli, Visarioni, Kristofor Kisi, Irine Banushi....

ku jane rilindasit ortodokse qe ruajten kulturen shqiptare e i dhane drite kombit?

*Apo keta permenden me dashuri vetem atehere kur perdoren me qellime politike kundra te huajve?!*

Per keta kush do jape kontribut? Deri me tash, asnje katolik se ka bere, por vetem kane sulmuar qyteterimin ortodokse me pretekstin se eshte grek!

Medashuri e respekt, po jap vetem nje sugjerim, se mos merrni yrysh e me suleni, se gati e kam debatuesin qe tju trullose mire e mire!

bye

----------


## Eni

Pershendetje engjell!

S'po kuptoj dicka, cka te beje feja me perkujtimin e nje figure te letersise shqiptare, te cilit iu bene plot 28 vite qe eshte ndare nga kjo bote?
Dhe akoma s'po shohim studime te mirefillta shkencore mbi kete figure te "damkosur" te kohes se rregjimit te kuq.

E vura poezine e Ernest Koliqit tek kendi i letersise dhe jo tek ai i fese katolike.

Forumi i letersise eshte per poetet dhe jo per figurat me te shquara te orthodhoksise shqiptare.

Cfare kam pasur ne dore mbi orthodhoksine shqiptare, si nje libreth mbi kanonizmin orthodhoks e kam vene ne forumin perkates te fese se krishtere dhe jo ne ate te letersise. E njejta vlen dhe per At Nolin.

Me vjen keq qe diskutimin tuaj e rrotulloni ne nje kend komplet te gabuar.

Pastaj bindjet e mia fetare jane te miat dhe nuk i ve ne pazar per t'i dhene vleren te tjeret.

te pershendes me nje poezi te Nolit:

_Marshi i Kryqezimit

Do të vrasim, Jesu, se të kemi Baba, 
Do të varrim, Mesi, se të kemi Usta, 
Se s'ke dashur as jet' as martes' as para: 
Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha. 


Dy kusarë të vegjël i zumë në lak. 
Kryqësoji këta, se na vothnë fort pak, 
Kryqësoje këtë, se s'na vodhi aspak: 
Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha. 


Vrajeni, se përunj dhe përmbys pasurinë, 
Pasuron, dhe çliron, dhe forcon varfërinë, 
Se lëngatën shëron, se ndriçon verbërinë: 
Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha. 


Varreni, se me botën, me ne s'shëmbëllen, 
Se na ndreq shtrëmbëritë, dhe kurrë sna rren, 
Se e do vegjëlin' e tiran' e urren: 
Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha. 


Vrajeni, se për vete s'kujdeset, s'lëfton, 
Dhe të mjerët, të humburit nuk i sfruton, 
Dhe për sherr, për vlla-vrasje, për luftë s'punon: 
Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha. 


Varreni, posa s'do as të vras' as të varrë, 
As të bënjë të keqen as gjakun t'a marrë, 
Dhe katilët me nam na i qan si të marrë: 
Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha. 


Vrajeni kryengritësin e Shënjtëruar 
Si katil të mallkuar, atë ka kërkuar, 
Se kujtoj që pa armë na ka për të zgjuar: 
Kryqësoje, Pilat, në Kalvar, Golgotha._

----------


## engjell

Me fal!

por nuk ke si it hone fjales: te duash vetllat e jo syte!

Dmth, jane ata qe duhet te pershendetesh se pari, e me pas une apo kushdo qofte.

Nuk ka debat mbi kete pune.

thnx!

ps: une nuk e permenda ate gje meqe jemi tek letersia, por meqe jemi tek figurat.

Tashti me shitje, mos do te thuash qe po na i shet ne pazar intelektualet katolike (meqe keto i permend)?

----------


## Eni

shitja = per bindjet e mia fetare.

e per asgje tjeter.

as per kete ska debat!

----------


## Brari

RD


------

Rrënjët lëvizin



- në 100-vjetorin e lindjes së shkrimtarit Ernest Koliqi -

Një shekull më parë, më 1903, pikërisht më 20 Maj, në muajin e bukur, kur harlisen bashkë rreze e petale të ngrohta si puthjet, mes të cilave përzihet edhe ajo më fatalja, puthja e Judës, kur Shqipëria po përgatitej të ribëhej, lindi në Shkodrën mahnitëse shkrimtari Ernest Koliqi, themelues i tregimit tonë modern, ndërkohë dhe poet, romancier, eseist, përkthyes, gazetar, madje dhe dramaturg, gjithsesi dhe veprimtar i shquar në fushën e politikës, të kulturës së politikës dhe të politikës së kulturës, gjithmonë kombëtare, të gjysmës së parë të shekullit XX.

Njeri me dije të gjera, vizionar, mbartës i traditës mbi shpinë, i parakes, teksa me duar mbrunte risitë, modernen, stilist i zoti, qëmtues i fjalës, aq sa duket sikur i mblidhte si bimët e rralla mjeksore maleve të Veriut, krijues imazhesh dhe portretesh, më shumë shpirtërorë, njohës i konflikteve të brendshme dhe sociale, i filozofisë së tyre, i brengave, i muzgut dhe dritës, i rrugëve njerëzore e sidomos i rrugëve të Shkodrës, që e deshte aq shumë, aq sa e bëri emblemë të këngës së vet

Adoleshent familja e çon të studiojë në një kolegj të Bergamos në Itali, kthehet në Shkodër, bëhet mik me më të kulturuarit e qytetit, organizohet nëpër shoqata, emigron në Jugosllavi, kthehet sërish sëbashku me librin e tij me novela "Hija e maleve", punon si mësues në Vlorë, prapë në Shkodër, ndikon te Migjeni e më pas shkon në universitetin e Padovas, laureohet për letërsi, mbron Diplomën me tezën "Epika popullore shqiptare", gjë që entuzizmon albanalogët më të shquar të kohës, boton libra të tjerë, poezi, përkthen më të mëdhenjtë.

Më 1939 emërohet Ministër Arsimi në Tiranë dhe në të njëjtën kohë Superior i Katedrës së Gjuhës Shqipe në Universitetin e Romës. Themelon gazeta, organizon kongrese kulturore, institute, bashkëpunon me Merlikën, Gurakuqin, Fishtën, Asdrenin, Mjedën, Ali Asllanin, Lasgushin, Logorecin, Toton, Kokoshin, etj. dhe është i pari që arsimin shqiptar e çon instutucionalisht në Kosovë, dërgon 200 mësues nga më të përgatiturit, duke hapur të parën shkollë të mesme atje, më 1941 (kur këtej, 200 të tjerë, jo mësues, por komunista, me ndihmën jugosllave sapo kishin krijuar një parti, e cila do ta braktiste Kosovën dhe do të rrënonte shumë nga çështja jonë kombëtare).

Mbarimi i luftës do ta zërë me punët e albanologjisë në Itali duke iu mbyllur rrugët e kthimit në atdhe për jetë. Diktatura do të ndalonte dhe veprën e tij, madje dhe do ta shpallte armiqësore.

Edhe gjatë mërgimit të tij politik, Koliqi nuk do të rreshtë së punuari. Themelon revista, bashkon diasporën, bashkëpunon me të arratisurin tjetër, me poetin Martin Camaj, me arbëreshët, me Xhuzepe Gradilonen, shkruan poema, romane, udhëton për në SHBA, harton antologjira të poezisë mbarëkombëtare, ndjek me vëmendje jetën politike dhe kulturore në atdhe, në bregun tjetër të mallit dhe vdes papritur në dhjetor të 1975, në Romë. Ende atje prehen eshtrat e tij, në varrezat e mëdha, ku është dhe poeti Persi Bishi Shelli.

Nëse sot janë bërë të njohura pothuaj të gjitha librat e Ernest Koliqit, fale dhe Shtëpisë Botuese "Camaj-Pipa" në vendlindjen e tij, pak, fare pak flitet për rëndësinë e tyre letrare e kulturore si dhe të vetë autorit, që më shumë komplotohet me harrim e mosmirënjohje zyrtare.



Dua të kujtoj, më pak të kujtuarën sot, dramën e çuditëshme, profetiken, të Ernest Koliqit, "Rrajët lëvizin", e vogël dhe e madhe njëkohësisht, sa delikate po aq dhe epike, simfoni e vërtetë, klasike dhe avanguardiste, sintetike dhe me një jehonë polifonike, e dhëmbshme dhe meditative, ku jo vetëm njeriu, por dhe koha gjen vetveten. Koliqi ishte i pari dhe i vetmi shkrimtar që në mënyrë gjeniale parashikoi rënien e perandorisë komuniste. Drama "Rrënjët Lëvizin" u shkrua në Romë, por ngjarja ndodh në Shkodrën e tij, në vitet 70, kur këtu diktatura ishte në kulmin e mesnatës së saj, ndërsa autori si një orakull përndjell vdekjen e diktaturës dhe rilindjen e Shqipërisë. Parashikimi ka një ekzaktësi mahnitëse, jo si kohë, por si hapësirë shpirti. Ndërsa shkrimtari anglez Zhorzh Oruelli shkroi romanin fantastik "Tetëdhjetë e katra" për komunizmin, Koliqi si një AntiOruell, ose "Oruell pozitiv", me dramën e vet, ku rinisin të kumbojnë magjishëm këmbanat në të vetmin vend ateist në botë, rrëfen triumfin e ardhshëm të një shoqërie, në të cilën pas shtypjes nuk ka hakmarrje, por fisnikëri sipërane.

Është hera e parë që kjo dramë botohet e plotë në atdheun e Shkrimtarit.

Visar Zhiti



Vetjet



Shuku, mësim-dhanës (28 vjetsh)

Ndreka, ish-tregtar (66 vjetsh)

Iza (24 vjetshe)

Roza, e shoqja e Shukut (25 vjetshe)

Ganxhja, e shoqja e Ndrekës (26 vjetshe)

Lina, e motra e Rozës, nzanëse (17 vjetshe)

Në Shkodër, me 197....



(Nji odë buke, e gjanë, në nji shtëpi të vjetër zotnijsh. Mure prej shum kohe së palyeme. Nji tryezë e thjeshtë katranëshe në mjedis rrethue me ndejse të zhgatrrueme të ndryshme njana prej tjetrës. Në fund të dhomës dy dritore të mëdhaja qi biejnë kah rruga. Në perden e mbajtë, në skaj kah fundi, një derë qi qet nodë të zjarrmit, madej një kanapeh mbulue me pelhurë të zgjedhur, tshti e repun dhe zverdhkatë në ngjyrë. Nanën e djathtë nji derë qi qet në shenashin. Edhe pse smungon dlirsija, ambjeti ep nji përshtypje së lanumi mbas dore. Shifet menjiherë se dikur ajo banesë shkelqente me orendi të begatëshme e dallohej për mbajtje të kujdesshëme. Asht mëngjesi i një dite së dielle vjeshte).



LINA (tue hy nga dera e shenashinit, veshë me petka shetije, përshëndetë Rozën qi del me dy broka plot me uj nga dera e odës së zjarrmit) Nadja e mirë!

ROZA Sa heret kenke çue! Mirë se vjen!

LINA Mesha në Shkollë të Murgeshavet thohet në shtatë. Mbaroi e këtheva këtu. Erdha me pa si keni ndjehë e me të marrë me da;ë në Fushë të Qelës.

ROZA Ka kohë. Nuk do të jet sahati ma tepër se tetë e gjysë. Shetija fillon mbas Meshës sorës njimbëdhetë të Fretnevet. Po i çoj ujin mu la Shukut e po vij. Si asht nana?

LINA Mirë. I kanë pushue dhimbat nijë. Shuku si po asht?

ROZA Me shëndet mirë, por, si gjithmonë, i habitun mbas trilleve të veta. Lexon, merr shënime e çohet e shetitë nëpër odë. duhet me ia përsritë disa heresh fjalën para se ta marrin vesht: kaq përqëndrohet në mendime...

LINA Pregatitë ndoj vepër të re, sigurisht.

ROZA Shka me kenë! Humbë kohën kot. Kur smujt me nxjerrë gja në dritë sa ishin.... ata, sot duhet ta kuptojë se puna e shkrimeve të tija ka marrë fund. Mue më ban me plasë. Në vend me ia vu menden si e si me e përmirsue kët gjendjen tonë dhe mu vu për fije si shokët, qi pra se lanë kurrkund zotsin e tij, bieret mbas andrrave. Jam në hall të madh. Linë!

LINA Shuki asht i zoti. Heret a vonë ka me i a dalë mu rradhitë ndër shkrimtarë në shej e me kenë i çmuem si meriton.

ROZA Prit gomar sa të dalë tërfoja! Skam besim në zotsin e tij. Ka mbetë mbrapa shokve. Mandej... (me za tulët) kujton ti se e lanë... këta të sotshmit me çue krye si shkrimtar? Rrehet kot. Por.... më len ti a çoj ujin mu la. Mos u mërzit. Qe, erdha! (Del kah shenashini).

GANXHIJA (hyn nga e djathta) Nadja e mirë Linë. Sashtë nevoja me të pyetë si je pse po shof se ke ndjehe si molla në gem. Kaq herët, sot?

LINA Jam kenë në Mesh te Murgeshat.

GANXHIJA Ty të ndihmoftë. Edhe unë aty kjeçë në meshë, por ishem në fund të kishës e stë kam pa. Ke pasë fat, moj bi, mu rritë në hir të Zoit e me marrë mësime të mbara ndër Murgesha. Mjrisht ka gjind qi, qyshë se kanë le, nuk e kanë pa kishën me sy dhe nuk njofin ngushullimin e madh turatës....

LINA Si ime-motër, për shembull, as? Mos i ven faj, Ganxhe. Ka thithë mendimet e... atyne. Nuk asht zemër  keqe, por koha e përparëshme ka lanë gjurmë të forta në të.

GANXHIJA Ajo qi nuk më pëlqen, lum Lina, asht se jote-motër nuk i mban për vete mendimet qi ka, por mundohet me i a rrasë në tru edhe tjervet. Qe, tuk asht zotni Shuku: ai nuk i a thotë të bindun se asht e mirë e e drejtë. E, pra, kisha me thanë se atij i përket ma tepër me u dalë zot mendimeve tatyre....

LINA Unë nuk jam fort e rrahun në këto çashtje. Por... me shka kuptoj unë, Ganxhe locja, Shuku ka mendime krejt të veta qi janë bukur larg prej parimeve tatyne pa kenë, merret vesh, kurrkund afër me tonat; me këto të sotmet, due me thënë...

NDREKA (tue hy nga e djathta_ Mirë se të gje, zojshë.

LINA Mos më thirrni zojushë, zotni Ndrekë. Unë...

NDREKA Don ndoshta me të thirrë shoqe? Fjalët shok e shoqe i urrej edhe i kam qitë, sa për vete, jashtë përdorimit.

LINA Më thirrni Linë.

GANXHIJA (të shojt) Edhe ti ke nisë mu ba i mërzitshëm. Lene rahat vajzën qi kurr sta ka këthye fjalën.

NDREKA Ke arsye. Lina sasht si...

GANXHIJA Leni fjalët boshe, po të tham. Po shkoj me ju pjekë nji kafe. E kam xhezën në zjarrm. (Del kah oda e zjarmit).

NDREKA (tue u ulë ndejun në kanapeh) O Zot i lum, kjosh levdue qi premtove me më falë nji pleqni të rahatshëme! E din, Linë, sa vuejshem kur ishin ata. Sidomos të diellavet. Nuk u dallote e diellja prej ditve tjera. Qe, ndëgjo. Po biejnë kumbonët e Kiëshës së Madhe. Aman, mos prito, çolma dritoren. Due me ndëgjue kumbonët. (Lina hapë xhamat e dritares). A ka lezet ma të madh? Me gëzue lirisht të diellen; me shkue në Meshë të madhe, ashtu si përpara. Ti je e re dhe smerrshe gja vesh kur ishin ata. Por ne na e kanë terratisë jetën. Kishim lakmi ata qi dishin. A merr vesht? I njehshim të lum ata qi përsiellshim ndër Rmaj... me i shti në dhe!

LINA Unë smabaj mend mirë po, vërte, të ramit e kumbonvet ishte asokohe i ndaluem?

NDREKA Rrebtësisht.

GANXHIJA (tue hy me do filxhana në nji tabake) Urdhëroni, pra.

NDREKA Të lumët dora, grue. Prej erës kuptohet se na ke pjekë nji kafe tarrnake.

LINA (Ganxhes) Njimend pak e kush din me pjekë kafe si ti.

NDREKA Duket gja e kollajtë, përkundrazi don shum marifet. Ah. ska ma gja të kandëshme se me pi kafe tue ndëgjue kumbonët qi bijnë e tue mendua se "ata" nuk na rrijnë ma përsipër me na marrë frymën. Lirija, lirija, ska të paguem në kët botë.

ROZA (tue hy ka ndëgjue fjalët e Ndrekës) Liri kallpe... Vetam mendelehti nuk kujtohet se priftnija i a futë shpirtin njerzis në nji burg gënjeshtrash lara lara. Nuk asht liri ajo qi pa u kujtue të ban me ndjekë vijën e caktueme prej priftënvet dhe prej qeverritarve të cilët tjetër mendim skanë veç me shfrytëzue vogjëlin e shkretë.

LINA Pash fen, pse nuk shikon punën tande!

NDREKA Lene të turfullojë.... Fjalët e saja nuk ma prishin lezetin e kësaj së dielle plot kumbonë. Kumbomnët si bajnë dam kujt. Kjo pëlqente krizmën e batareve qi vinte prej Zallit të Kirirt kur u pushkatojshin njuerëzit ma të ndershëm të vendit tonë. Tashti angthi u zhdavarit... Ah. kjo muzikë e kumbonve ta zgjanon shpirtin.

ROZA E besoj: tash qi këthyem prap në Mesjetë...

NDREKA Këthyem në jetë te mbarë e të lume!

GANXHIJA Po ti, more, pse e gërget? Lene në punë të saj. Ajo asht rritë me ato mendime.

LINa (qi ka qitë kryet kah rruga prej dritores së hapun) Gra, eni e shifni. Në krye të rrugacës asht ndalë nji zojë e huej... Se çpetk qi ka!.... ska si bahet ma i bukur... e i rri mbrekulli në shtat.... Qe, ka ndalë diken e dishka po e pyetë tue ba shej me dorë kah kjo rrugacë....

(Roza e Ganxhja shpejtojnë me dalë në dritore).

GANXHIJA Kush do të jet, vall? Po hyn në rrugacë tonë. Po afrohet këtej...

ROZA E veshun vërte në mënyrë të përsosun.... Sa tencun të zhdërvjellët... Shifet se nuk e topitë halli i jetës si ne të shkretave.

LINA Zojë e randë duket me kenë....

ROZA Po ndalet para derës soborrit tonë...

GANXHIJA Jeee... Po kjo shka lypë te na?

(bjen trakllojca e derës soborrit: i ndëgjohet krizma nepërmjet derës së shenashinit)

ROZA Tham se e kanë drejtue gabim...

GANXHIJA (tue dalë me shkue e me çelë derën e oborrit) Në kjoftë e huej si do të merrem vesht unë me te?

NDREKA (pa u tundë prej kanapehit, tue mbështjellë një cingare në kuti të duhanit) Më thirr mue. Unë italishten e dij....

ROZA (si në tallje) E po foli rusisht, jam këtu unë!

NDREKA Ska me kenë nevoja as për ty as për mue. Ka gabue derë, po kjo se kërkon ndokend. Këtu te na ska kush punë me të huej... Shko, Linë, të paça, e shif kush asht ajo grue e si po i shkon puna Ganxhes me te.... (Lina del kah e djthta).

NDREKA Shum të huej kanë fillue me ardhë. I ka dalë nami vendit tonë e, tash si udhëtohet pa pengime, shum kend ngucë kureshti me shetitë fun e maje.

ROZA Në kët shtëpi gjysë të rrenueme ska kush shka me pa...

NDREKA Eeeh.... Dukur kjo shtëpi ka kenë nji ndër ma të mirat e Shkodrës...

ROZA E sot asht çerdhe mijsh. Të mjerët na qi jemi të dënuem me jetue këtu mbrendë.

NDREKA (tue mos u vu vesh fjalëve të saja, vazhdon si të flike me vete) Shtëpija e Sinadinvet, zotnij zemërbardhë.

ROZA Pasanikë qi jetuen të kërtylun me miradina në shpinë të popullit tunshëm. Mandej nji prej tyne a më bahet a ishte i dam me gisht si njeri me idena antipopullore?

NDREKA Thue për Pjerin Sinadinin, shkrimtar?

ROZA (tue hy turravrap pa frymë) E dini se kush asht? E zoja e shtëpis!

NDREKA (tue broftë në kambë) Kush? Kush, thae?

LINA E zoja e kësaj shtëpije, pra! Ka ardhë prej Italije. Po shetitë oborrin me Ganxhen.

NDREKA A ka se si? E ka marrë mirë vesh Ganxhja?

LINA Po, po ajo flet shqip si na. Asht bijë Sinadinësh; a u thoshin kështu rponarëvet të kësaj shtëpje?

NDREKA Ashtu. Po pse ka ardhë?

LINA Sdij. Unë porsa u paraqita me te e ngava këtu me ju kallzue.

ROZA (me za idhnak Ndrekës) shif: unë të kam pague qiran për nji vjet e, ta dijsh mirë :perqeshje: ara Shën gjergjit nuk los prej klëndej edhe me ardhë të gjithë Sinadinët e dekun e të gjallë...

LINA Para se me thanë ashtu, preit me marrë vesh si po merr zhvillim puna.

NDREKa (Linës) A të tha Ganxhja me më ba za mue?

LINA Jo; por, ,ësi i a pash gjasën, ajo tash po njitet këtu nalt.

NDREKA Si tu duk?

LINA Ska si bahet ma e njerzishme. Si cërcerrim bylbyli e ka zanin. Nji buzqeshje e ambël i a ndritë fytyrën kur flet.

NDREKA Kjo nuk u donte!

ROZA Shka nuk u donte?

NDREKA Ardhja e kësaj  deh?

LINA Po kush asht kjo, zotni Ndrekë? Bash e zoja e shtëpis?

NDREKA Kjo  a? Mbas hamendjes asht e bija e Pjerin Sinadinit.

ROZA Tatij shkrimtarit me mendime prapanike?!

NDREKA (tue mos i vu vesh Rozës flet me Linën) Pjerin Sinadini  unë e kam njoftë  ka kenë njeri me idena të vjefshme, nisjatuer i palodhëshëm veprimesh të mbara, shkruente ndër fletore, qitte libra, ka pasë nji rreth të gjanë miqësh qi e dojshin me shpirt, por edhe shum anmiq qi e mënjijshin....

ROZA Njerzit e këqij janë të mënim....

NDREKA Ai si ka ba keq kuj. Disave, prej atyne qi e mënishin, u kish ba nderna e çfarë ndernash....

LINA Po kjo zoja kush asht?

NDREKA Sigurisht e bija, qi ka trashigue pasunin e tij.

LINA Po vjen! Qe, i ndëgjohet zani. Janë në shenashin me Ganxhen.

ROZA Unë sdue ta shof.

LINA Ti rri, he mos pritsh. Të shofim shka thotë e shka ka ardhë ma ba....

IZA (tue hy e përsjellun prej Ganxhes, me njerzi të spikatun) Mirë se u gjej!

NDREKA Mirë se të bjen Zoti! Unë jam Ndrekë Beitoja, kujdestar i kësaj shtëpije....

IZA Më falni qi po u trazoj, zotni Beltoja. Deshta me pa, mbasi më qiti rasa me ardhë në Shkodër, shtëpin e prindve të mij.

NDREKA Jeni e bija e zotni Pjerinit, atëherë?

IZA Po.

NDREKA E kam njoftë babën e juej.

IZA (me sy qi i ndrisin papritmas prej gëzimit) Vërtetë?

NDREKA Po kush nuk e njifte? Asht përpjekë shum për kët qytetin tonë.

IZA Shkodrën e ka dashtë me shpirt. Ka dekë me zemër të plasun prej mallit të saj. Më flitte gjithmonë për Shkodër, për Shqipni, për kët shtëpi.... (Shikon rreth e rrotull me nji hije mallëngjimi në fytyrë) Kjo asht oda e bukës.... Aty në skaj dikur ishte nji poltronë ku rrinte gjyshi.... Këndej duhet të jet oda e zjarrmit. A kam lejën ta shof?

NDREKA Kjo asht shtëpija e juej, zojë... Urdhnoni: po ju përsjellim (bashkë me Ganxhen shoqnon Izën dalë kah e mbajta).

LINA Sa grue e hijshme dhe njerzishme.

ROZA Kështu e kanë të pamit këto reshpereshat, por përmbrenda janë pleh.

SHUKU (tue hy prej së djathtës) Kush asht ajo zojusha qi erdh me ganxhen nodë tonë e shikoi me përmallim të dukëshëm trapazanin e musandrën? Kishte në shikim nji shprehje të çuditëshme! si me kenë tue pa andërr....

ROZA Ti, ti, je gjithmonë i humbun ndër andrra, more tatalosh. E kjo bukurushë ka ardhë me të zgjue e me të ba me ikë rrezgabjezga prej kësaj shtëpije pse don me banues vetë këtu.

SHUKU (pa u vu vesh fjalve të së shoqes, me kureshtë të gjallë) Si? Si? Asht zoja e kësaj shtëpije?



(vijon numrin e ardhshëm)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Gjuhës shqipe*


Lshon ame ilire n`goje agimesh s`vjetra
Ndo `i fjale e jote than` vetimeveti,
O gjuhe e folun n`bote ende ferishte
S`ciles Mayeri ne te censhmet letra
Rraj`t e mshefuna n`mot nuk mund ia gjeti
As n`t`folun t`Cezarve as n`helenishte,
Perse Athina s`kishte
Emen as Roma, kur e rrept ushtove
Nder vepra katallajsh qi nper jehona
Vigma t`fuqishme qitshin hove-hove,
Tue ndertue ledhe permbi troje t`ona.

Kuturesat e hyjit nper gjeth lisi
N`Dodonen shejte prifti, qi n`pergjime
Naten e diten rrinte atje perdore,
Porse ndo `i fllad pullnaje kundalisi,
Ndoshta me fjal`t e tueja i dha heshtime
T`perfrigueshme qi mbluen t`parat therore:
Ndoshta ndo` i buz` hyjnore
N`at mot qi zota shpesh perbujte toka
Shqiptoi kto fjal` qi ne mbi goj` na shkrefen;
Me ty hyjneshat ndoshta nper kto boka
Ndonjij biri njeriu dashnin ia shprefen.

Mbi anija t`shpejta velat nde kah preja,
Qi urdhni i Teutes niste nen hyj ari
Me msy t`Helenit barkat tregetuese
Ngarkue me ar e kem e skllave t`reja,
Ty t`kelthitte n`timue anijetari
Tue i ra me kic ilir pupes bishtnuese;
E permbi val` shkembuese
Ti jehojshe nder hymnet e ngadhnjimit
Kur, me plackat e rrmbyeme mbrend` stivue,
U afrojshin n`breg anijat prej agimit,
Mbretneshes s`detit pret me i a dhurue.

Mysteri i vjeter qi mberthen fjal`t t`ueja,
Zanin na e dridh` me nji kreni t`pashoqe,
O ghuhe e folun per trimij pranvera,
E tok na mbajte nder pushtime t`hueja
Sepse prej gojve arbnore nuk u hoqe
As kur u ndam n`besime e doke tjera;
E shekujve potera
Qi me vrull u perplas mbi tok` shqiptare
Ndonjij ndrrimi edhe n`ty i cili shtegun,
Por prap kumbimet n`buze i ke krenare
Si n`mot qi Ilirt Shqipnis i a ruejshin bregun.

Thue buza e kangatarve te paemen
Qi gzim e idhnim me ty knduen maje mali
Dhe kanga u humbi n`erresin e motit,
Ket permallim qi mungullon mbi t`emen
E vjen nga heshtja e shekujve m`a fali,
Mue trashigues i tune n`dhe t`Kastriotit?
N` kthjelltin e dites s`sotit
Kang` ndoshta t`kndueme qi vorroi kalesa
Kendoi, o gjuh` lulzue n`shkreti, dh`asht goja
E eme ahmarrse e gojve qi harresa
N`terr mbylli, kur ti s`kishe as sheje as shkroja.

Motrat e tueja qi kumbuene n`shekull
Bukurin tue sjell` n`prak t`ksaj jete
E tjetra ligj`t e Arsyes qi mbarshtrojn` fise,
Heshten e rrojn` vec n`karta:ti, per mrekulli,
Me nji mosh` trimij vjetsh e blerun mbete
Edhe kumbon e gjall` po n`ato vise
Ku me lshue tingujt nise
N`foshnjin e botes. Pse t`ka ruejtun fati
T`njom edhe virgjin? Egersija jote
Mos mban n`at gji, q`i hueji nuk pecati,
Stinen e fundme t`poezis s`ksaj bote?

O shqipe plot me munguj, o gjuh` burrash
Qi me `i fjal` t`vetme lidheshin per laku
Dhe soje as vdekja s`mujte kurr me i trande,
Shprehje t,kulluet na ep si akull gurrash
Per kang`t e burrnis s`lasht q`ushqejm` te gjaku
E t`lavdis s`re qi me t`fitue na kande;
Thjeshtin e ambel t`ande
Me ndjell` dashnin e vashavet qi t`flasin
Falja poetve t`u, por n`qe se kamben
Buzes amtare kush ia ven, ti casin
Mos prit: banu rrufe me lshue n`te namen.

O Kange, Arbnor`t e plogte i kapi gjumi;
Ti kris si za burije
Mbi ata qi flejn` pa andrra fisnikije:
E n`qe se belkacuk`t e gjuh`s ilire,
Tue t`ndie fishkllojn` prej smire,
Me rrahje flatrash ik n`nalsi t`kalthera

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Shkodra në mengjese*


Kendojnë bashkë në mengjese pesë kumbonare,
kendojnë në ajri mbi Shkoder ende fjete:
mbi Maranaj qet vetllen kureshtare
agimi e hjedh në liqe synin e qete.

Perhapë lajmin e zgjimit rrezja e parë
të parat pershendetje dridhen në heshti të lete,
e shpejt në at lavdi dielli, qi e veshë fare
Shkodra kumbon me zane, zhurmë e jete.

E ai diell prendvere i ri shprazet në shtepija
udha e lulishta tue ngjallë ngjyra e shkendija,
tue mbshtjellë gjithshka si nji tis ari, i holle:

skaj ne skaj si lum gzimi tue rreshqite
në syt e vashave, qeshë, e mbush me drite
kacurrelat e tyne kur shkojnë në shkolle.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Kroni i katundit 

(prozë e shkurtër)*

Shtegu qi con te kroni asht shetija e katundarvet. Buze mbramje me buljere ne krah, dalin gra e vajza per me mbushun uj ne krue. Ndeshen udhes shoqe me shoqe e shendrrojne dy fjale.
Dita asht e mundshme nder katunde e ato biseda mbramjeje disi jane nji pushim e nji argtim. E ndersa dielli prendon e hana del, kroni i mbushe buljerat nji nga nji tue kendue. Seciles vajze e seciles grue i kendon nga nji kange te vecante, perse kroni te tana i njef. Vajzat i njef te vogla e i pau dalkadale tue u rrite; grat i njef nuse e i pau dalkadale tue u plake. Pasqyra e qete e ujit mban kujtimin e te gjitha fytyrave. Kroni ne heshti te lehte, i kendon gjithkuj kangen e mallengjyeshme te kohes se kalueme. Por pak kush din ta marre vesht... E shumta kalojne habitshem. Shuejne etjen, mbushin buljerat e nuk e ndigjojne. Kjo, ndoshta, asht ma mire per to, sepse kanga e kronit shendrrohet ne vaj, tue jehue ne thellsit e shpirtit. Atehere ma mire mos me ndigjue.

----------


## heret a vone

TREGETARE FLAMUJSH

(Fragment)

-Posi.... u ba Shqipnija. Dalin te marret e vikasin  rrnofte Shqiperia! Ti i mencem pergjigje tue bertit ne kupe te qielles : rrnofte, po, e shpejt me porosite flamuj. Na shkyeju rrnofte, e ti shit, ban pare tue tregue mbi ndiesit tona. Loje e bukur, por s'te ka dale....
Gasper Tragaci, leshoi shtizen e u avit kercenueshem kah djali.
Flamuri ra per toke. Hilushi s'luejti vendit. Shikonte syte e ftohte qi leshojshin shkendija idhnimi. Tregetari u ndal para tij. 
- Mos me kene hatri i miksis se mocme qi kam me shpine t'ante, dij une...
I riu ia priti
- Per hater t'asaj miksije tash qes bejte me t'u shit flamujt..
Me za qi i dridhej prej pezmit tjetri ia kthei:
-po, zati ti sdin vec me qit bejta. Jeto me prralla, bieru mbas andrrave. Me vjen keq per gjind tuj se tash i qet ne rruge te madhe, me shka shof une. Hajt, hajt, qit bejta e duaje Shqipnin: bejtat e Shqipnija
kane me te qite ne drite....
U afrue edhe ma teper e peshperiti si ne nje fishkullime:
- U shitne a s'u shitne flamujt, qendroi a s'qendroi Shqipnija, une kam mjaft shyqyr, me jetue, a more vesh e tash jashte....
-Kadale... ia priti djaloshi me t'eger e syt i vetuen- dal vete e s'asht nevoja me me qit jashte ti.
Por edhe nje fjale due me t'a thane e te lutem vire ne vesh si at kshill qe me dhae par ne dugaje. 
Ti thue se jeton, por rrehesh. Ti je shlye prej numrit te gjalleve qyshse je ndry ne ket dugaje mbushe me mall. Ky asht vorri yt. E sa per Shqipni, po te siguroj un se ka me qindrue. Prandej mos ban merak se edhe flamujt kan me t'u shit krejt, por rueje shpirtin tand mos tia shitish dreqit.
E Hilush Viza doli, lehtesue ne zemer nga ai shfrim, me thith ajer te kulluet n'udhe sepse era e asaj dugaje i mirrte frymen.

----------


## de Balzak

Ernest Koliqi 
Ernest Koliqi (1901 - 1975) -- Nga jeta dhe vepra e autorit 1901 - Lindi në Shkodër me 20 Maj 1901, në nje familje te njohur patriotike. 1921 - Perfundon shkollën e mesme në Bergamo dhe në Milano, Itali, dhe kthehet ne Shqiperi, ku dy vjet me pas themelon se bashku me pater Anton Harapin dhe Nush Topallin, revisten "Ora e Maleve". 1924 - Ben pjese ne Shoqerine patriotike "Bashkimi", e krijuar nga Avni Rustemi. Per shkak te lidhjeve te tij te reja politike, detyrohet te emigroje per pese vjet ne Jugosllavi, per t'i shpetuar ndonje goditje nga forcat zogiste, pas revolucionit te deshtuar te Nolit. 1929-36 - Kthehet ne Shqiperi per te punuar si mesues ne Vlore e Shkoder. Ne nje sere botimesh periodike dhe veprash te tij, Koliqi afirmohet si nje talent i letersise shqiptare. 1937 - Diplomohet ne Universitetin e Padoves me tezen "Epika popullore shqiptare". 1939-41 - Emerohet minister i Arsimit gjate pushtimit fashist. 1944 - Largohet ne Itali, i denuar nga qeveria e re komuniste, si bashkepunetor i fashizmit. 1957 - Emerohet drejtues i Institutit te Studimeve shqiptare, e krijuar ne kete vit si pasuese e katedres se Gjuhes Shqipe ne Universitetin e Romes. Ne kete vit, nis te botohet edhe revista letrare ne gjuhen shqipe e Koliqit "Shejzat". 1975 - Vdes ne shtepine e tij ne Rome, i nderuar nga i gjithe komuniteti shqiptar ne emigrim, por i mohuar nga vendi i tij. Ndër veprat e tij janë: "Kushtrimi i Skanderbeut", poemë dramatike; dy pjesë me novela të titulluara "Hija e Maleve" dhe "Tregtar flamujsh", si dhe poezitë lirike "Gjurmat e Stinve". Shkodra në mëngjese Kendojnë bashkë në mengjese pesë kumbonare, kendojnë në ajri mbi Shkoder ende fjetë: mbi Maranaj qet vetllen kureshtare agimi e hjedh në liqe synin e qetë. Perhapë lajmin e zgjimit rrezja e parë të parat përshëndetje dridhen në heshti të letë, e shpejt në at lavdi dielli, qi e veshë fare Shkodra kumbon me zane, zhurmë e jetë. E ai diell prendvere i ri shprazet në shtepija udha e lulishta tue ngjallë ngjyra e shkendija, tue mbshtjellë gjithshka si nji tis ari, i hollë: skaj në skaj si lum gzimi tue rreshqitë në syt e vashave, qeshë, e mbush me dritë kaçurrelat e tyne kur shkojnë në shkollë. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Kroni i katundit Shtegu qi çon te kroni asht shetija e katundarvet. Buzë mbramje me buljere në krah, dalin gra e vajza për me mbushun uj në krue. Ndeshen udhës shoqe me shoqe e shëndrrojnë dy fjalë. Dita asht e mundshme ndër katunde e ato biseda mbramjeje disi janë nji pushim e nji argtim. E ndërsa dielli prendon e hana del, kroni i mbushë buljerat nji nga nji tue kendue. Secilës vajzë e secilës grue i kendon nga nji kange te veçante, përse kroni te tana i njef. Vajzat i njef të vogla e i pau dalkadalë tue u rritë; gratë i njef nuse e i pau dalkadalë tue u plakë. Pasqyra e qetë e ujit mban kujtimin e të gjitha fytyrave. Kroni ne heshti te lehtë, i kendon gjithkuj kangen e mallëngjyeshme të kohës së kalueme. Por pak kush din ta marrë vesht... E shumta kalojnë habitshëm. Shuejnë etjen, mbushin buljerat e nuk e ndigjojnë. Kjo, ndoshta, asht ma mirë për to, sepse kanga e kronit shëndrrohet në vaj, tue jehue në thellsit e shpirtit. Atëherë ma mirë mos me ndigjue.

----------


## de Balzak

THE GARDEN

    Shuk Dija set off slowly in the direction of Arra e Madhe. A light breeze from the hills across the Kir river had begun to give relief from the heat of that July afternoon. The alleys and the walls were still broiling even though the sun was now low. He had no problem with the heat for he had just gotten up from an afternoon nap. He washed and refreshed himself at the well. So much time had passed since he had been able to enjoy the well water of Shkodra, water so sweet that it was the source of many a legend. He dressed carefully, aware that many people would be observing him from behind doorways and through the slats of Venetian blinds.
    Shuk Dija was on his way to Arra e Madhe to pay someone a return visit.
    Upon his arrival in Shkodra, after many years of absence, numerous relatives, friends and well-wishers had dropped by. Returning such visits had always been a nuisance to him, yet this time, it was a pleasure to visit his distant relative Shaqe, because he had spent so much time with her as a child. They had had a lot of fun at her house, out in the yard. The longer one is away from the sites of childhood games, the more these sites are wrapped in reverie and the greater is the desire to see them again. From the very first days of Shuk's return, every corner and every object, from the smallest nooks and crannies of the house itself to the farthest streets and alley, evoked in him long-forgotten memories, and filled him with dreams and impressions, some pleasant and others nostalgic, yet all of them somehow new and strange to him.
    Strolling with the lazy steps of a passerby who has plenty of time on his hands, he observed everything with particular interest. The walls and gardens of the neighbouring houses were all familiar. Yes, he could remember them, but in his memory they had all been vague and enveloped in a golden mist, like some legend, and this had made them all the more enticing. Even now, seeing objects with his very own eyes as he passed among them after so many years of absence, he discovered their new and unexpected charms: the slanting facade behind the leafy mulberry tree, the garden wall with heavy clusters of fragrant honeysuckle, and the alleys full of shade and mystery. Everything evoked in him recollections of fine verdant parks and landscapes, and made him want to run barefoot over the grass.
    He fell into a daydream, oblivious to the curious glances of those watching him from the doorways.
    While he was abroad, sitting alone at a table in a café amidst the din of a big city, he used to think about Shkodra, his thoughts flying home on the wings of his imagination. He would find himself roaming the streets, entering a reclusive garden and stepping on the green grass. "Imaginary journeys," he called them, those visionary walks through the distant town of his birth. Now, after several years of absence and longing, reality proved to be just as beautiful as his dreams.
    All of a sudden, he awoke from his thoughts and said to himself:
    "Have I lost my way?"
    He looked to the left and right to get his directions, trying to find the way as he had remembered it as a child.
    "Oh, it's back there, behind me..."
    And indeed, he had passed by the little side alley. He hurried back, found the passageway, and arrived at a gate, dark and scarred by the weather. The cobblestones in front of it were worn, too, with weeds growing thick among them.
    He knocked at the gate, as if he were knocking at the magic entrance to the lost world of his childhood.
    He could hear the echo of clogs coming across the courtyard. A ruddy, oval-faced housemaid then opened the door. She blushed awkwardly for a moment, as she had never met him before and scurried off in the direction of the house. Abandoning her clogs at the foot of the stairs, she scuttled up the steps to inform the lady of the house of his arrival.
    Amused by the maid's insipid behaviour, Shuk closed the door behind him and headed slowly towards the staircase. With what delight he looked around him! The yard was exactly as it had been the last time, except for a stone wall which now partitioned it from the neighbouring yard, where a fence had once been. The house was freshly painted and remodelled somehow, but he could see no other changes. The same open veranda with the wooden stairs, the window frames with iron bars. Everything was as it had been in the past.
    Shuk's eyes fixed on the little gate leading to the garden around the back of the house, when a woman's voice echoed from the veranda:
    "Oh, Shuk! Come on up!"
    There, at the top of the stairs, was Shaqe with her hands behind her back, trying hurriedly to undo the white apron she was wearing. He went up, embraced her, and entered the living room.
    Here, too, everything was as it had been.
    Shaqe, sitting across from him, began to speak:
    "You wouldn't believe it. I swear to God, I did not recognize you a few days ago when I went over to see you. It's amazing how the years pass! I remember how tiny you were. I can still see you playing in the garden. My God, you gave me a hard time when you were little! Do you remember why? You would bring all the kids from the neighbourhood over here... Do you remember when you used to come and spend the night here? Lush, may his soul rest in peace, used to talk about you a lot when you were abroad."
    Lush was her late husband.
    Shuk was delighted and had a smirk on his face, but gave no reply. The sound of Shaqe's voice had stirred something at the bottom of his heart, reviving memories of the past and of long-forgotten joys. He closed his eyes and plunged into the memories, all of his years away from Shkodra vanishing as if they had never existed. Once again he was that restless little child eagerly hopping around in fun and games.
    Shaqe continued:
    "Oh, Shuk, poor Lush was so attached to you! As I said, not a day went by without his mentioning your name... Lin was still at school... and when Lush passed away, I had to take him out and send him to work at the market."
    Lin was her son.
    "How I wish that you could have been at Lin's wedding last year! I kept saying to everybody: 'What a shame that Shuk won't be attending the wedding.' It was a marvellous reception. And he couldn't have found himself a better bride! But, where... where is she? Come on in now! Shuk is a good friend of ours. You don't have to get all dressed up."
    Shaqe rose to see if the young woman would enter. From where he was sitting, Shuk attempted to have a look at the garden, through the window. Its view was not obscured, but from where he was sitting he could see only part of it, and the giant fig tree, whose branches now reached up to the windowsill.
    Oh, that garden... the verdant playground of our childhood...! Shuk had not seen it for ten years, but he remembered every corner of it - all the trees and shrubs, every bit of grass. Even the tiniest things bore memories.
    While he was abroad, it was this garden which grew green every spring in his heart.
    "Here, this is Lin's bride."
    Shaqe interrupted his thoughts when she returned with the young woman.
    They all sat down and talked. Shuk said a few words here and there, just enough to cover over silence and nostalgia, so that his absent-minded behaviour should not be misunderstood. All the while, as they stared he looked at the bride out of the corner of his eye.
    She was not unusually pretty, but there was a warmth which emanated from her face and which made her immediately attractive.
    She was dressed in a native costume: shiny, black breeches, a silken blouse, a red apron, a necklace of medallions on her breast, and a string of small gold coins in her hair. She kept her eyes to the ground, looking at the white handkerchief she was holding in her hands which were adorned with many shining rings. From time to time, she would look up, but when her eyes met his, she would lower her head at once, batting her eyelashes.
    Shuk felt as though he had always known her, and his initial curiosity vanished when he saw the soft features of her face, a characteristic of many of the women of Shkodra.
    "I was unable to take Vida with me when I went to see you after you got back because she was spending a few days with her relatives," said Shaqe.
    Vida was the bride's name.
    With this, she began praising her virtues: she was a good worker, didn't talk much, was neat, and was just the perfect match for Lin.
    The young woman blushed and lowered her head even more. Shuk kept his eyes on her, but he was not really interested for he had plunged once again into a daydream.
    "Where would all those girls who played with me in the garden be now, I wonder? Of course, they're all grown up and many of them are married now. Perhaps I have already seen them on the street, and did not recognize them. Some of them may even have died..."
    He cast his mind back to Dusha, who had been his closest friend as a child. He had carried the memories of her with him when he left Shkodra and had guarded them carefully through his years of wanderings abroad. Dusha, that pale and skinny little girl. Of her delicate features, only her big black eyes showed any vitality. He had taken her under his protection, and none of the other children would dare to have harmed her. He used to give her walnuts, paper for making kites, spools of thread, knucklebones for playing jacks, and little figurines. Once, he remembered, he wanted to give her a beautiful box with a pen holder, a pencil, an inkwell, and an eraser in it. His uncle had brought it from him from Trieste. She wouldn't take it. He begged and cajoled to no avail. Nothing in the world would convince her to accept the present.
    Where would Dusha be now?
    Except for her name, he know nothing about her; neither who her parents were, nor where she lived at that time. He had met her down in the garden, and only now did he understand why he had always wanted to come and play here. It was his desire to see and spend time with Dusha. He had heard nothing more of her in ten years of absence, and a strange feeling now caused him to believe that she might not have survived the years, skinny and fragile as she had been. He imagined her somehow lying in the Fusha e Rmajit cemetery, and grieved at the thought, seeing her dead before his eyes, his little sister.
    Shaqe then spoke:
    "Lin will be back from market soon. He would be very disappointed if he missed you. Can you wait for him, Shuk? I am going to put a bottle of raki out to chill in the well and make you some nice appetizers. Do wait until he gets back! He won't be very long..."
    Shuk answered:
    "Alright, but in the meantime I'm going to go and have a look at the garden, if I may."
    "Why, of course," uttered Shaqe. "Get up, girl! Take him and show him the garden."
    The young woman stood up, blushing.
    When they got downstairs, she opened the little gate for him and said in a faint voice: "Go on in."
    Shuk entered and began tiptoeing over the soft, green grass.
    It was like a dream. Nothing had changed, except that, now that he was grown up, the garden seemed smaller, the walls were lower, and the trees less tall than he had imagined.
    The sun could not be seen any longer. It had vanished behind the wall. A pale afternoon light devoid of vibrancy spread through the garden, the light which precedes the last moments of dusk and brings with it a certain sadness and longing for something which is about to disappear forever. Everything was still: the large, rough foliage of the fig tree, the delicate leaves of the plums which rose in a circle in the middle of the garden, the dark ivy, the honeysuckle blooming on the high walls, even the tent-shaped boxwood under the windows of the house stood quiet. No movement, as if they had gathered in silence to wait for the shadows of the night to descend upon them.
    The air, motionless within the garden, was replete with smells: the smell of ripe fruit, the scent of fresh grass, the fragrances of flowers, herbs, and plants hidden in various cool corners. All these scents, contained within the garden walls, joined to form a single fragrance as exquisite as an aromatic potion.
    Twilight, with its pale shadows, was spreading and blotting out the colours, but had also set alight a myriad of stars in that part of the sky which stretched like a silver veil over the walls. In Shuk's dreamy eyes, the garden was slowly taking on another form, an image of dawn.
    For a few moments, everything was miraculously transformed. The fresh light of springtime flooded into the garden and revived the plants, which began to grow. The silence which had covered the garden like a veil was suddenly supplanted by voices, shouts, and merriment. Among the sounds, he recognized a girl's soft voice, and his heart skipped. He was a child once again. He rolled in the grass, climbed the trees, stretched his hands out to reach the sweet figs, and hid behind the dense boxwood. At once, he stopped running and looked, in amazement, towards the little gate which was opening. Dusha, his tiny girlfriend, the playmate of his early years, entered the garden with a piece of red candy in her fingers. She walked towards him, sucking on the confection as she approached.
    "We've got a beautiful garden behind the house, don't we?"
    Shuk was awakened from his daydream by the young woman's voice. It upset him at first because her words had dispersed and destroyed his dream, but then, feeling uncomfortable because of his protracted silence, he felt obliged to reply:
    "Yes, it's wonderful. I love it because it reminds me of my childhood. You know, I often used to come here to play. Memories of the past, however fond they are, always make me uneasy. That's what happened to me the moment I entered the garden."
    He spoke and looked at her.
    The young woman, whose body radiated health and youth, smiled as she listened to him. Her eyes expressed joy and serenity. The shy expression on her face was now gone.
    Shuk thought to himself:
    "How lucky you are not to know what depression is! It is an illness which has often gnawed at my soul. If I were to tell you everything I was thinking, you would probably find me strange, perhaps even ridiculous. How lucky you are!"
    Speaking up, he then said:
    "I haven't been in Shkodra for over ten years now. You know, when you have been away for a long time, you notice even the smallest details on the first days when you get back."
    Her lips moved. Shuk waited for a moment, but she did not speak.
    The light faded and vanished. Night had now fallen over the garden. He could not see her face well because it was now dark and she was standing at a distance from him. Yet he sensed the trembling of her body, as if she were on the verge of saying something and was holding herself back.
    He thought that he might have been boring her with his talk so he walked towards the gate.
    "Shall we go back upstairs?"
    She gave no reply, but followed in his footsteps. Suddenly, in the middle of the garden, Shuk could no longer swallow the question which had risen to his lips several times.
    "Do you know anything about a little girl called Dusha who used to live somewhere around here?"
    The bride walked on behind him. As he received no reply, he continued, without turning:
    "She was not in good health and had an emaciated, drawn-out face. I don't know why, but I have the impression she may have died... These plum trees were the witness of my happy childhood. I wish they, at least, could tell me what happened. I was exuberant a moment ago thinking of that girl I once loved, and now I see her in her grave."
    At that moment, he spun around as if struck by lightning.
    With a smile on her lips, the young woman replied:
    "Don't you recognize me, Shuk?"

----------


## [Perla]

*Tingellimet e Mallit*

*Shkodra ne mengjes*

Kendojn' s'bashku n'mengjes pes' kumbonare
kendojn' n'ajri mbi Shkoder ende fjete:
mbi Maranaj qet vetllen kureshtare
agimi e hjedh n'liqe synin e qete.

Perhap lajmin e zgjimit rrezja e pare e 
t'parat pershendetje dridhen n'heshti l'lete,
e shpejt n'at lavdi,qe e vesh' fare,
Shkodra kumbon me zane,zhurme e jete.
E ai diell pranvere i ri shprazet n'shtepija,
udha e lulishta,tue ngjall' ngjyra e shkendija,
tue mbshtjell' gjithcka si nje tis ari,i holle,
skaj n'skaj si lum gzimi tue rreshqite
n'syt e vashave qeshe, e mbush' me drite
kacurrelat e tyne kur shkojn' n'shkolle.
_______________________________

*Shkodra ne zheg*

E zhegu jeten edh' e shafite
e krejt qyteti disi kolomendet;
heshtin pirajkat ,heshtin avlimendet,
e n'at heshti mbretnon e bardha drite.
Vec ndonje cikrik pusi tur kersite
degjohet hove-hive e' i hap qi endet
vetmimtar n'zheg,msa flejn' njerzit e sendet,
edhe kadalkadal vjen tu'u avite.
Oh, shqetija fmijnore,n'moshe' t'prarueme !
Nana na vente , n'zheg ne fmijjt,me fjete
per t'i dhan me ggjum' t'on' , pak pushim shpis...
Por na sa ndiejshem ngjat at hap, n'te shtrueme
s'na zente vendi vend: rrijshim t'paqete,
pse at hap e ndiqte britma e hallvaxhis!
____________________________

*Shkodra ne mbramje*

Sa ambel n'mbramjeshqimet drita e diellit
qi bje kadalkadale andej kah ana
e malit tue lan' mbrapa ngjyrat e t'tana:
zambake ar, vjollza e fletza drandofillit,
e n'at zjarrm lulesh,ndez' nder skaje t'qiellit
vizaton Rozafati gurt vigana,
e neper hyj qi kallen n'qiellt e gjana
del si vetull hyjneshe hana e prillit.
Prej Maranajt zbret nata (nga erdh dita),
per me fil' ngjyrat qi pat falun drita,
E Shkodra n'hije pak nga pak, qe,hume.
Minerat permbi te, t'bardha n'ajri,
sogje qiellore duken qi e ruejn' n'gjume
kur flen nen hyj qi i a mbulojn' qiellt unjit.

----------


## [Perla]

*Vegimi i Laures - Françesko Petrarka* 

_Ky sonet , ashtu si shume te tjere , i kushtohet vashes me emrin Laura,qe Petrarka e njohu ne rini dhe qe vdiq e re.Vegimi i saj i shfaqet ne vetmine e natyres dhe ai nis te kuvendoje me te._

Me ndie zogjt tue pingrue,a flladin n'vere
tue luejtun ambelsisht neper t'njomat flete,
a prej nje bregu t'lulezuem e t'blere
me m'ardhe nje shushuritje ujnash t'qete

ku rrij n'mendim dashnije e shkruej,athere
shof Ate,qe na e fali Qielli vete,
e dheu e mshefi,e i duket zemres s'mjere
se t'fshameve Ajo iu gjegj si t'ish prap n'jete.

"Deh,perse veten po don keshtu m'e shkri,
- me thote tane dhimbje, - e loten e deshprueme
si lume po e derdh prej syve mbushe me idhni?

Per mue mos qaj.pse m'bani t'lume
edhe t'perjetshme,e keta syte e mi
kur t'ngjau se i mbylla, i çela n'drite t'amshueme."

_(nga Libri i Kengeve - e perkthyer nga E.Koliqi)_

----------


## kantik

Tejet frymezuese jane edhe "Pasqyrat e Narcizit " te Koliqit.  Cilesohen si nder tw parat proza poetike te ne.

----------


## Stavri Trako

MIKU           Ernest  Koliqi

Në pikë të  zhegut,sekretari I krahinës ia behi në kale para kullës së Uc Lleshit  e vikati prej së poshtmi:
--Zoti toger!O zoti toger!
Uc Lleshi doli në krye të shkallës  tue përgjegjë:--‘asht Zani?
Mandej,si njohu njeriun,mori me u ulë tue i bzajtë mikut:
--Hajde,byrum.
- Jo, jo, s’po rri--ia priti tjetri maje kalit — por kemi marrë një urdhën prej Shkodret e erdha me ta kallzue.Ka ike mbrâmë një gazetar prej andej, një asi shkollarësh që shkruejnë kundra qeverisë e duket se âsht nisë me kapërcye kufinin këndej kah ana jonë. Qevenia e kërkon këtë njeri. Duhet, pra, të vésh rojë gjithkah për mos me lânë me kalue kurrsesi.
Uc Lleshi u mêndue pak, e mandej bâni:
- More, a e dini mirë që s’ka dalë  përtej deri tash?
- E si ka pasë me e kapë kufinin në një natë? Ai mbrâmë, thashë, ka dalë prej Shkodret e ditën, pa e pasë kryet çelikut, s’ka guxue sak  me udhëtue!.
- Atëherë veç ne fluturoftë për hava se në ectë për tokë, i gjallë kufinin këtej pari ai s’po ta kapëërcen. Po ti ndalu e pije një kafe.
- S’mundem, zoti toger: me pret krahinani. Do të dalim edhe na me e ndjeke të ikunin. Lamtumirë.
- Udhambarë; e m’i thuej krahinarit që mos te bari hiç kasavet për sa i përket punës seme këtu.
Dhe me dorë  diftoi rrethin e kufinit te afërm.
***
Sa u nis sekretari i krahinarisë, Uci i tha Mirashit, të nipit:
- Shko shpejt e m’i mblidh gjendarmët e m’i ço këtu sa ma parë. Tue kalue kah prozhmi, lëshoi zâ Dodës edhe Nikollës e thueji të lanë punën e të ngasin të vetë. Hajt, shpejto.
Djaloshi fluturoi e Uci i lypi së shoqes uniformën, që vishte vetëm kur u thirrte në ndonjë shërbim si ky; për ndryshe hante atë gjysmë rroge në shtëpi si oficer rezervë e kqyrte punët e veta. U vesh, mbathi opangat, ngjeshi armët., zdrypi poshtë në oborr me prite njerëzit.
Burrë i shkurtë, me shpatulla të gjana  e të fuqishme,kâmbët pak  si të lakueme-,Uc Lleshi, me gjithë që flokët s’i kishte fort të thinjun, diftonte së paku pesdhetë vjet të plotë. Por vizat energjike të fytyrës së djegun prej diellit e sytë si xhixha diftonin edhe se, për shpejti e guxim, nuk ia linte dalë një të riut. Njeri me influence në atë pjesë të Malësisë ku banonte, kishte pasë prej qeverise grada e shpërblime për me përfshi forcën e madhe të tij, që përndryshe mund të ishte e dâmshme, në makinën e Shtetit. E nuk kishte qênë masë administrative e gabueme, kjo, për atë kohë, pse qyshse Uci veshi uniformën, s’guxonte komitë ma me u endë në ato ana edhe urdhënat e qeverisë u zbatonin ma se miri. S’kish nën komandë gjendarme të rregullt, por njerëz besnike që mblidhte në rasë te nevojës. Këta ishin gjendarmët e tij. Gjind që shkonin e u vritnin mbas tij, pa kurrfarë shpërblimi, veç për hatër që i kishin e për nderna të vogla që atij i takonte me u bâmë në shehër e në mal. Edhe ate ditë, porsa u vojt lajmi, ia mbërrinë fluturim në oborr të kullës, të armatosun ma së forti.
Uci u diftoi çashtjen gjithsesi e mbaroi tue thânë:
- E kemi do punë, burra. Ka me na takue ndoshta me ndejë dy-tri net pa fjetë. Duhet me hapë mirë sy e veshë e mos me lânë as mizën me fluturue.
Kurrkush ma mirë se ai nuk i njihte shtigjet e ndryshme që qesin në kufi, pse kishte pasë shpesh here nevojë për to në rasa të kritikshme të mâparshme. Nga dy e dy i drejtoi njerëzit ndër vende ku i lypte nevoja dhe, si u nisën të gjithë, u tha të bijve, Dodës e Nikollës:
- Ngjeshni armët dhe ejani me mue. Ti, Marash, ri në shtëpi.
Dhe u ul me dy djemt teposhtë. Ecën pa folë. Doda e Nikolla, i pari shkurtalak si i ati dhe  i dyti me një trup vigâni, nuk guxonin me çelë gojë pa qênë të pyetun. Uci e kishte zakon, udhës, të mêndonte shumë e të fliste pak. Të bijtë e dinin që çdo méndim i tet ishte për nder e lumni të konakut.
“Feja kishte me qênë me e hetue e me e zânë këtë dreq shkollarit. Kishem  me e sjellë unë vete në Shkodër, me e dorezue atje edhe me thânë açik në hyqymet që i ka ardhë koha me më bâ kapidan. Në më daltë me e krye këtë shërbim si duhet, kam të drejtë me e çelë gojën...
”Këto mêndime e bane Uc Lleshin në qef. Punët i shkonin gjithmonë mbarë, prandej kur i ngulej mêndja në nje send ishte gati i sigurtë se, me pak sabër e marifet, do t’i dilke në krye. Ishte njeri me orë. Vetëm një gjâ nuk i eci deri në ato ditë e kjo, për tê, ishte plagë e pambyllun që ia brênt zêmrën ditë e natë. Vjetin para, shtëpia e Gjokë Vatës kishte vra të vllanë, të anë e Mirashit, e me gjithë të orvatunit e të ,përpjekunit e tij e të mashkujve të shpisë ende s’kish qênë i zoti me ia marrë gjakun. Por s’ishte çuditë: shtëpia Gjoke Vatës, e rivalit të përhershëm  të Ucit në atë krahinë,ishte e fortë, edhe ajo me rreth të madh, e gjint e saj nuk mund të vriteshin udobisht.
Kishin ecë ma se një orë nëpër teposhte të malit, kur Uc Lleshi u ndal dhe u tha të bijve:
- Ju të dyve po u ye tie rojë këtu, te Shtegu i Barijve. Jam i sigurtë se malësorët që e përciellin atë shkodranin, kanë me e keshillue me dalë nëpër këtë grykë. Asht si mënjane e mendjnë  se e gjéjnë të lirshme. Ju, po patët se si, kapnie, në ardhtë ketu pari; përndryshej gjallë, mos e lêni me kalue...
E  Uci u kthye, vetëm. lu ngjit prap malit, në një shej vêndi ndërroi rrugë e vojt me bâ kontroll një nga një rojet e vëmë nëpër shtigje, gjate kufinit. Kur mbërrini, Iodhë e këputë, në oborr të kullës së vet, po errej.
***
Tue u ngjite nalt vêndoi me ngranë shpejt e shpejt, me pushue sa grima, me marrë Mirashin me vete e me dalë në roje gjithë natën. Mund e hetonin kund të arnatisunin dhe, tue endjekë mjerisht, mund te futnin si në kurthë në ndonjë shteg të zanun prej njerëzve të tij. E aty me e kape me dorë.
Në çardak, rrahi qerpikët, i çuditun. Kishte pa dritë në odën e miqve e dy pushkë varë në krraba.
Në atë çast doli grueja prej odës së zjarrit e lajmueme nga zhurma e hapave  për ardhje të tij.
- Kush âsht në odë te miqve? — e pyeti ai.
--Gjokë Vata...
- Kush? — përsëriti pyetjen me zâ të plasun.
- Gjokë Vata me një shkodran.
Uci u pré. Përqethje të ftofta ia mbuluen shtatin.
Gjaksi i vllaut në shtëpi të tij? A ishte ândërr a zhgjândërr?
Përmblodh krejt forcat e vullnetit dhe u shkund. Vari  pushkën e vet bri tjerave dhe u mundue me u kthiellë në fytyrë.
Hyni. Miqt po rrinin me Mirashin.
- Mbrâmja e mirë,burra, e mirë se u ka pru Zoti.
Ata u çuen ne kâmbë. Uci u mor grykë ma parë me Gjokë Vatën, që ish moshatar i tij, por ma i gjallë e me mustaqe që i shkonin dredha-dredha deri në veshë, e mandej me shkodranin. Ky dukej shumë i ri, ishte pak si i thinjun dhe i zbehtë në fytyrë, veshë allafranga.
Ndêjen. Uci qiti kutinë e duhanit e u bâni cigare. Pyeti gjint e vet:
- A keni pru kafe?
- Kemi pi, kemi pi — tha Gjokë Vata.
- Bini edhe ka një tjetër — porositi Uci.
Për do kohë ngelën në heshtje.
Ucit i pikonte gjak plaga që kish të pambyllme në zemër. Gjaksin, qe kërkoi kot një vjete rresht nëpër vetmitë e bjeshkëve për t’i ra pushkë lules së ballit, qe, e kishte përpara. E zakoni e detyronte me e prite e me bisedue me tê si me ma të shtrêjtin dashamirë, mbasi i kishte ra mik te shpia! Por idhnimin e përmbrendshëm mbas pak kohe e kapërceu kureshtja.
Po pse, vallë, Gjoka bâni atë hap mjaft të vështirë edhe për të? Tue shikue shkodranin, Ucit diçka i shkoi nëpër mend si vetima, por s’desht me e përtypë  gjatë atë mendim që e pezmatonte për së  tepërmi. Ndau me iu shtrue se keqes që i kish takue, pa stërhollime të kota mêndjeje.
Mbasi, qysh në te hyme, menjiherë kish vu re se miqt mbânin gjithnji të ngjeshun rrypat e fishekëve dhe armët e brezit, si u pi kafja e dytë, u soll prej tyne e tha:
- Lironiu, burra.
Gjokë Vata hoq alltinë me dorsë argjendi edhe rrypin ia dha Mirashit. Ashtu bâni edhe shkodrani.
- Mirash, bierna rakinë.
Nëë raki, tëë dy mallësoret rivala, biseduen mbi gjithfarë punësh tue u ndêjë larg, me hollesinë e zakonshme të tyne, çâshtjeve që mund ia prishnin qejfln, njânit ase tjetrit. Atij që i shifte të ndêjun kundroll shoiqishoqit, tue pi duhan e tue shpraze gota rakie, kurrë nuk mund t’ i shkonte mêndja që të nesërmen, me pasë pëër t’u ndeshe kund, ata dy burra do t’i mëshonin pushkë hekuri pa mëshirë njâni-tjetrit. I shkodrani dukej ne kasavet; s’çelte gojë veçse me iu përgjegje urimeve që i bânin në pije. Uci e Gjoka kuvênduen mjaft, pa u shikue gati kurrë ndëër sy.
Kah e vona, mbasi kishin rrokullue një numër bukur të madh gotassh, Gjokë Vata çoi të veten dhe iu solll shkodranit:
- Për tëë mirë, zotni, po ta fali edhe unëë një gotëe. Hiç s’ke pse rri në méndim tash qe gjinde ndorë Uc Llleshit.
- Priç të mirë, Gjokë Vata, - ia priti ai tue u zgjue prej gjumit. — Po më kânda me ndëgjue kuvêndin tuej, se sa për méndime mëë kanë lodhë vetëm deri sa mujta me mbrri te dera jote e në këtë shtëëpi.
Uc Lleshi kuptoi e uli kryet. S’kishte ma pikë dyshimi:  shkodrani qe i kish pru Gjokë Vata në derë s’ishte tjetër veç vetë gazetari i arratisun, njeriu për të cilin  ai kishte dyndë të tânë gjinden e vet e zânë ane e kând shtigjet e kufinit.
- Méndime gjithhfarësh ia dogjen trutë si flaka e rrufesë.
“I mêndshëm ky Gjoka, he shitofta Zâna! Mirë mjaft ka mujtë me e gjete mënyrën si me e shpëtue mikun shkodran edhe ndryshe. Por âsht i hollë! e ka mêndue se vêhej në rrezik me e ndjekë unë, jo ma vetëm si gjakëës që e kam, por edhe e kam, por edhe si fajtor përpara qeverisëë. E kishëm fikë me gjâ e me shtëpi! Por i ka dalë punës para...”.
Shqipnia ka zakone te çuditshme. Shtëpia e Uc Lleshit s’kishte njoftë kurrë kori. Kushdo që e kish mësy, kish qenë i sigurtë se gëzon proje deri.nëë fikjen e në rrënimin e plotëë të saj. Nderi i shtëpisë e zakonet e véndit rrinin për Ucin përmbi çdo interesë, përmbi çdo urdhën qeverie e përmbi çdo ndiesi e arsye tjetër. Prandaj fshâni e tha me vete: “E pat, kjo!” edhe  tue u sjellë prej Gjokë Vatës, përgjegji:
- Çka kjoftë, lum Gjoka, e hajrit kjoftë... për këtë mik që as emnin s’po ia dij...
- Shefqet Kadia, - Ia priti vetë shkodrani, tue iu këputë fjalën përgjysëm.
- Kjofsh shëndosh!... Ndiç, si qeshe tue thânë, çka kjoftë e hajrit, kjoftë për këtë zotni. Sa për mue, nuk do të kursehem me ia la borxhin që na kanë lânë të pamrët  për mikun. Mandej, fundi le të dale ku të dalë!
Mbas këtyne fjalëve u shtrue sofra. Para se me kapë bukën mnë dorë, Gjokë Vata, mbasi kishte mbërri me e pruu bisedën atje ku i duhej, tha:
- Zoti të rritët oxhakun, Uc Lleshi.
Dhe, tue e shikue pëër tëë parëën herëë drejt ndëër sy, vijoi:
`- Ky zotnia kurrë ma ngusht se sot nuk na âsht gjete në jete të vet. Qeveria e kërkon e me bâ me e zânë... vaj hallti i tij! Ma ka mësy shtëpine e me ka ra nënë besë. Unë ta kam pru me ma marrë me ndore e me ma qite shëndosh andej kufiinit, pse e di mirë që, pa ndihmën tânde, kufinin, në këtë anën tonë, s’ka burrë qe e kalon.
Uci, me sa fliste Gjoka, e kish véndue punën e vet. Përgjegji, tue e përpjekë edhe ai shikimin me atë të rivalit:
- Unë, për këtë zotninë, do të bâj çka të më vijë për dore. Por një here po hamë e mandej do te méndojmë.
Hangrën.
Vonë e vonë mbas darke, i zoti i shtëpisë u ngrit tue thanë:
- Burra, erdh koha me e bâ një punë.
U çuen të gjithe, ngjeshën armët, u perfalën me gra e dolën.
Gjoke Vata ia bâni te dera e oborrit:
- Të ardhëshim për të mirë, Uc Lleshi. Unë po çaj kah shtëpia. S’âsht nevoja të vij me juve. Zoti të rrittë jetën për çka po i ban këtij zotnisë.
Uci ia ktheu:-
- Kjosh me jetë dhe e mira të gjetet, por ti vetëm nuk po shkon. Mirash, përcille.
U përqafosen të gjithë. Gjokë Vata humbi në terr, i përciellun prej të birit të atij që kishte vra njëë vjet para.
Nata ishte e freskët, plot me hyj e pa hânë. Agimi s’do te ishte larg.
I shkodrani shkoi nëpër errësi, i udhëhequn prej Ucit që ndërronte hapat nëpër udhë tâne gurë me siguri të çuditëshme. Mbas një ore qe po i binin teposhtes sësë malit, u ndaluen ke një shteg i ngushtëë. Hynëë nëë njëë grykëë prej kah shifej   vetëm një rriske qiell e qëndisun me ar të hyjve. Diku, në një vend, Uci lëshoi një thirrje:
- Dodë! Nikolllë!
Prej territ, nga fundi ii grykëës, erdh përgjegja:
-ÇÇ’asht   zani?
- Unëë jam: Uci; poo ju, me kë jeni?
- Vetem jemi.
Dy djemt, si u afruen, hapën sytë tue  panë shkodranin, por nuk bânë zâ.
Ulën kryet dhe u vun unë  mbas tet. Kur dolën nga gryka, që ishte mjaft e gjatë, qielli poo qartësohej prej lindjes .Përparatyre rridhte nje prrue, me vargje te gjata shellqesh nëpër brigje. Ndriçimet e para të agimit nisën me u dridhë mbi ujë që gurgullonte. Uci tha:
- Tashti je i shpëtuem, lum zotnia. Pëërtej prronit âsht toka e huej. Kam mêndue se prej kësaj gryke do të dilnin kapidanë e shumë drue që këtu mbrêndë do të lâ ndoshta edhe togerllëkun. Por, ani, s’ka gajlle: pa besë e pa miq s’ka ç’ka na duhet as jeta në këto malet tona. Udhambarë!
- Paç të mbarë e zoti të ruejtte, Uc Lleshi, - bâni gazetari.
— Këtë nder s’kam pëër ta harrue se t’ë jemë. U përqafosen të gjithë, një  nga një , me tê.
Ai zdeshi këpucë e çorape e kapërceu prronin.

----------


## [Perla]

_ALMA MILE_

Kur ndodhesh larg e ke mall për vendin tënd, të duken të dashura e të magjishme edhe shprehjet më të thjeshta të përditshmërisë. Kur jetonte në Romë, shkrimtari Ernest Koliqi kujtonte gati me adhurim vitet që kishte kaluar në Shqipëri, sidomos ato në viset veriore, mes malësorëve. 

Këto ndjesi të mbledhura në vitet 1930-1940, Koliqi i ka trajtuar në formë esesh, të cilat së bashku me një sërë kumtesash e artikujsh të mbajtur në konferenca e kongrese të ndryshme shkencore, si dhe të botuar jashtë Shqipërisë vijnë në një përmbledhja të titulluar _Ese të letërsisë shqipe_. 

Kjo përmbledhje e botuar në Itali më 1972, vjen për herë të parë në gjuhën shqipe, përkthyer nga gjuha italiane nga studiuesja Dhurata Shehri, si një botim i IDK (ish-shtëpia e Librit dhe Komunikimit). Materiali i përfshirë në këtë libër, përfshin një periudhë 15-vjeçare, duke filluar nga viti 1953 deri në vitin 1968. 

Janë rreth 17 punime, mes të cilave mund të përmendim ese e kumtesa si:
Rapsodë dhe rapsodi të Alpeve shqiptare, 
Si lind në Shqipëri një këngë popullore, 
Mendime mbi këngët popullore të popullit shqiptar, 
Tre poetët më të mëdhenj të Shqipërisë, 
Skënderbeu në epikën popullore italo-shqiptare, 
Shqiptarët në Kalabri, 
Poezia dhe realiteti në jetën dhe veprën e Jeronim De Radës, 
Njëzetvjetori i vdekjes së Gjergj Fishtës, 
Ndikimet orientale në letërsinë shqipe, 
Islami dhe krishterimi në letërsinë shqipe, 
Fryma autoktone dhe ndikimet e huaja në letërsinë shqipe, etj. 

Edhe pse një shkrimtar i cili identifikohet me letërsinë moderne shqipe, interesante në këtë seri janë ato punime, që i kushtohen kulturës popullore shqiptare, ku përzihet eksperienca e jetuar me doke, zakone, besime, rapsodë, këngë kreshnikësh e lahuta. 
Kam dashur të nënvizoj nga ajo botë, sidomos ato aspekte të veçanta që të rrëshqasin nëse lë pas dore trashëgiminë e traditave arkaike, besimeve, besëtytnive e paragjykimeve, por edhe tërësisë së cilësive të brendshme njerëzore e etnike që karakterizojnë e dallojnë genin shqiptar. Qëndrimet e mia të gjata mes viteve 1930-1940 në malet e Shqipërisë së Veriut, përvoja e fituar nga pjesëmarrja në jetën e trazuar letrare të vendit, njohja personale me shumë nga autorët, (mes të cilëve Fishta, Luigj Gurakuqi, Prenushi, Asdreni, Shantoja, Palaj, etj) të cilët më nderuan me miqësinë e tyre e që spikatën në skenën letrare sidomos nga 1918-a deri më 1940, më japin mundësinë të sqaroj e të saktësoj disa vlera specifike të poezisë popullore e të asaj të kultivuar, jo aq të përmendur apo të vënë në dukje pamjaftueshmërisht, pikërisht për shkak të vështirësive të shumëllojta që pengojnë të kuptuarit e situatave e të njerëzve, të vendeve e mjediseve të mbyllura në vetvete. 

Kështu shkruan Koliqi në një hyrje të shkurtër që pararend përmbledhjen. Në disa prej eseve të tij ndalet gjatë tek rapsodët dhe rapsoditë, tek mënyra e të kënduarit, tek krijimi i këngëve heroike, tek kreshnikët Muji e Halili, temat e përbashkëta që i gjen edhe tek boshnjakët, arealet gjeografike imagjinare, që përmenden në këngët e kreshnikëve, si Jutbina... Por të gjitha këto nuk mund të ndahen nga jeta e malësorëve, nga ajo çka ata besojnë, apo nga ligjet prej të cilave udhëhiqen, siç është Kanuni. Malësorët janë një botë më vete, që mbështetet në forma sjelljeje shkruar ndër shpirtra. Në sfond të kësaj jete shihen ende reflekse pagane, mite, besime, besëtytni. Aty ndërthuren në një pështjellim mbresëlënës që gufon prej poezisë së kulluar mbeturina besimesh të lashta, rite nga epokat më të largëta njerëzore e kozmogoni zanafillore. Çdo burim, çdo luginë, çdo majë, çdo pyll ka hyjninë e tij mbrojtëse. Malësorët nënqeshin mëshirshëm kur hasin në fytyrat tona prej njerëzish të shkolluar shprehje dyshimi ndaj pohimeve të tyre mbi ekzistencën e qenieve mitologjike ndër male. Malësorët kanë fallxhorët dhe yshtësit e vet, kanë mjekët e vet krejtësisht të pashkolluar, por që i shërojnë plagët më mirë se kirurgët qytetas, kanë poetët që krijojnë këngë, kanë rapsodë që këndojnë mbi një recitativ rapsoditë e tyre tradicionale shoqëruar me një vegël harqesh me një tel, - shkruan Koliqi në _Rapsodë dhe rapsodi të Alpeve shqiptare_.

*
Libri*

_Autori: Ernest Koliqi
Titulli: Ese të letërsisë shqipe
Përktheu nga italishtja: Dhurata Shehri
Numri i faqeve: 295
Çmimi: 900 lekë
Botues: Botimet IDK
Shkruar në vitet: 1953-1968
Botuar në Itali: 1972_

_Panorama_

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Anmiku në shtëpi*

_ERNEST KOLIQI_


Të dielave e të marteve nadje Simon Rrukulli s'e linte kurrë pa shkue në meshë. Donte me qenë në rregull me Zotin. Aty në kishë, ndër banga të para, lutej për vete e për punët e veta. Natyra e tij shumë e përshpirtshme, nuk e shtynte fort me u lutë për kënd tjetër, por lutej shpesh ku ndër disave, sidomos kundër anmiqve të besimit të tij. "Faroji, o Zot!". Deri diku qëndronte mbrenda rregullës e zakonit, prandaj duhej, në një pikëpamje, lëvdue. Çudia e përshpirtnisë së Simon Rrukullit niste aty kur ai, në vargun e anmiqve të besimit, fuste të gjithë ata që urrente për arsyena vetjake. As nuk i shkonte mendja se mund të gabonte në gjykim, kaq bindje ushqente në drejtësinë e pastërtinë e shpirtit të vet. Kur, me gjithë hovin e shpirtit të pastër naltonte kah qielli lutjen zharritëse: "Faroji, o Zot!", mendja i shkonte te Tef Ballstani, që s'i linte kurrkah shteg tash do kohë në tregti, te kushrini i vet që i qiste fjalë për disa tokë të pandame, te një varg i gjatë njerëzish që, në një mënyrë a në një tjetër, ia kishin prishë qejfin.

Veçse çka, ditë-ditë, aty në kishë, të gjithë ata që përmendëm, kalonin në rend të dytë e shigjetat e mënisë së tij fetare ai i drejtonte vetëm kundër Tush Kezenës.

"Faroji, o Zot!"

Lutjen e bante në shumës, pse Tush Kezena para tij përfaqësonte masën e re të sotme. Lypte prej qiellit, tue mendue ate, farimin e tij edhe të gjithë shokëve që i ngjanin.

Si shifet, natyra e Simon Rrukullit, prirej ma fort kah mënia se kah simpatia. Pak sende ai pëlqente e donte në këtë botë, por shumë tjera urrente e mëninte. Kishte maraz fletoret, si shqipe, ashtu të hueja, edhe kurrë s'i prekte me dorë; kishte maraz marrëdhaniet shoqnore e prandaj as vetë nuk shkonte, as familjen s'e çonte kund e jetën e përmblidhte në shtëpi, në dugajë dhe në kishë; kishte maraz e njihte të kota të gjitha ato punë që s'lidheshin drejtazi a zhdrejtazi me dobinë vetjake. Por, në mënyrë të veçantë, urrente të rijt e sotëm... Anima ata që mbaronin ndonjë shkollë jashtë. Gjithçka në ta e tërbonte.

Mëninte atë mënyrë të zhdërvjellët e të sigurtë ecjeje të tyne, fjalët e qarta në çdo rasë, çiltërsinë e sjelljeve, thjeshtësinë ndër marrëdhanie.

-Po shifi... shifi...

Prej dritorjet të dugajës tregonte me gisht kur përshkohej atypari ndonjë sish.

-Pse i japin gjithë atë randësi vedit, xhanëm? Çka kujtojnë se janë?

Kur kalonte Tush Kezena, s'e zinte vendi. U hidhte prej ndejses, shëtiste mbas banakut tue u dridhë në një zemrim të pakuptueshëm. Edhe shegertat u çuditnin për furinë e asaj mënie. Edhe mendonin qenien e ndonjë shkaku të msheftë.

Por, jo: nga asnjë shkak i msheftë s'buronte ajo mëni. Në asnjë punë të tregtarit s'ish përzie kurrë djaloshi. Ai e urrente vetëm pse shumëkush vinte tue ia lëvdue.

Tush Kezena, shkrimtari i ri shkodran, shembër i Hilush Vilzës, kalonte habitshëm, para dugajës së anmikut të panjoftun, humbë ndoshta në ndonjë aso përftimesh që, mandej, veshë me një shqipe të harmonishme dilnin ndër libra të tij. Kurrë s'i shkonte mendja se aty afër, dikush, e shante me të dhanun.

-Shife si ecë njëherë... I duket se vetëm ai asht i meçëm në Shkodër, e kurrkush tjetër...

Simon Rrukulli s'e njifte mirë Tushin. Jo vetëm që librat e tij s'i këndonte (ai s'këndonte asnjë libër), por vonë mori vesht se djaloshi shkruente. Filloi me pasë maraz kur e ndeshi së pari në një vizitë për emën, te një mik i përbashkët. Tregtari i njoftun, krenar për pasuni e punë të ngritun, ndejë në krye të vendit në odën mbushë me gjind, kuvendonte tue shitë dije e marifet, si gjithmonë. E qe, hyni i riu... Zuni vend në një skaj. Dikush e pyeti diçka sa u ul. E sa nisi ai me folë, të gjithë u sollën me e ndëgjue, edhe harruen bisedën e Simon Rrukullit. Edhe ky qe i shtrënguem me ia vu veshin, tue e mshefë pezmin e përmbrendshëm.

Djaloshi thonte sende e fiiste në mënyrë që ai s'kuptonte mirë. Vetëm vinte re se fjalët e tia, të rrjedhshme e të sigurta, e mbushnin me një shqetësim të hollë. Simon Rrukulli, i cili besonte ngultas në zotësinë e truve të veta, shka do që kapërcente kuptimin e tij, e numëronte ja marri për t'u përbuzë, ja mbrapshti kundër feje e kundër Zotit. Kështu që edhe bisedën e asaj dite, mbajtë prej djaloshit e ndjekë me vërejtje prej të tjerëve, mbasi s'mundi ta përfshijë me kuptim të vet, e numëroj të rrezikshme e trushkyese.

-Ah, ai luteran!

Nxitohej me dënue fjalët e djaloshit se ato ia cënonin parimin gjykues themelor që tregtari përdoronte me shoshitë sendet e këtij shekulli. Ndiente qartas se për atë djalë parja e gjaja, zotsia në tregti, nderi i mbështetun mbi ato rregulla jete që ai mbante me fanatizëm, mendimet që frymëzuen e gjithënjë frymëzonin çdo vepër të tij, s'përmbanin atë vlerë që urtia dhe përvoja e tregtarit u jepte. Tush Kezena peshonte e maste veprat e njerëzve me një kandar e me një masë tjetër. Kjo gja e tërbonte Simon Rrukullin. Mos me nderue e admirue atë, me gjithë atë zotësi në rregullim të punëve të veta, mos me pranue me bindje të plotë çdo parim e gjykim të tij, që ishte në hir e në rrugë të Zotit, i dukej mëkat e krim. Kush binte në këtë mëkat, jo vetëm ishte anmik i tij, por edhe i fesë. Prandaj: "Faroji, o Zot!".

Një ditë, pak para mesdite, erdhi në dugajë me ndreqë disa llogari Kel Mashi, burrë bukur i motnuem, mësues shkolle fillore në qytet, njeri i squet dhe i urtë. Mbante në dorë një fletore shqipe. Simon Rrukulli, si kryen punë, pyet pak si në shpoti:

-Çka thonë këto gazeta?

Mësuesi, ndejë në karrige para tryezës së zotit të dugajës, hapi fietoren, ia solli faqet tue i hedhë një sy. Tha:

-S'e kam pa ende. Por kjo s'asht një fletore me lajme.

Merret me letërsi. Paska një artikull të Tush Kezenës.

Tregtari kërceu:

-Çka din me shkrue ai bihude?

-Jo, sa me shkrue, shkruen mirë - përgjegji mësuesi qet-sisht. - Shumëkush s'e merr vesht pse ai ka ndiesi të reja e prandej përdorë edhe trajta të reja shprehjeje. Trutë tona janë mësue me u rrokullue mbi shina të një letërsie të vjetrueme. Ai rreh një rrugë të parrahun ndër ne deri më sot.

Tregtari shprazi fishekun që në të tilla biseda ruente për në fund:

-Paj, unë s'kam nge me u habitë mbas këtyne sendeve, që ju njihni ma mirë. Vetëm tham se për atë djalin ka ardhë koha me zanë mend e me gjetë ndonjë punë, pse kështu asht

në rrezik me ndejë pa bukë me gjithë nanë e motër.

Mësuesi ndëgjoi kumbonët e mesditës dhe u çue tue ia pritë:

-Kurrkush ma tepër s'e meriton një punë. Ndoshta mos të ishte aq i zoti e kishte gjetë. Mundet që tash vuen edhe për bukë. Poetët i ndjek ky fat i zi. Por unë tham, simbas meje,

padrejtësi e madhe më duket mos me qenë i ushqyem prej dheut shqiptar shi njaj që këndon me dashuni të parrëfyeshme bukuritë e atij dheut.

E shkoi.

-Kanë dalë mendsh të gjithë - u idhënue Simon Rrukulli.

- Për me pasë të drejtë me hangër duhet me punue. E ajo që ban ai... teveqel, s'asht një punë.

U ngjit nalt në shtëpi, që e kish sipër dugajës. Sofrën e gjet të shtrueme. Dita, e bija e tij njëzetvjeçare, priste të anë me u ulë në tryezë. Pështetej në kanape me një libër në dorë. Sa hyni i ati, la librin dhe i qiti të atit gotën e zakonshme të rakisë. Simon Rrukulli, me raki në të djathtën, shtrini kot të majtën kah libri mbi kredencë. U përdrodh si ta kish hangër gjarpni.

Vikati:

-Si? Edhe këtu në shtëpi time?

-Çka ke, more njeri? - pyeti Ganxhja, e shoqja, tue hy në odë të bukës.

Ai, ndezë në fytyrë, me një furi të tërbueme, shqeu katër copash librin edhe e flakëroi në tavanr

-Çka qe? - pyeti rishtas grueja, tue u afrue trembshëm kah burri.

Ky, as me folë s'mundte prej zemrimit. I qiste shkumbë goja. Shëtiste nëpër odë si i çmendun.

-Po a s'e shef se na ka mblue marrja e turpi? Edhe në shtëpi time këso punësh! Ia mbrrijtme edhe kësaj dite! E ka hangër dreqi vajzën; a s'e shef-a? a i ke sytë në ballë? Por këtu, sa të jem gjallë, sundoj vetë. A morët vesht? Sundoj vetë.

Dhe tue u drejtue kërcnueshëm kah vajza:

-E ti, në' daç me u shnjerëzue... E ama ndërhyni:

-Çka ke me vajzë: a ban me e dijtë?

-Deli zot, po; banu edhe ti me te...

-Çka ka? - u soll e ama e pyeti të bijën. - Çka e ka kapë? Kjo që kish ndejë tue e shikue të atin deri atëherë me çudinë ma të madhe, u shkund e bani me za të tanë pezëm:

-Për punë të librit, veç...

-Por çka asht ai dreq librit, mos më ban me e true? Një libër shqip...

Dhe i ati prap filloi me za shpotie të idhët:

-Po, po; shqip... Sot librin e nesër ate... Shqip, po. S'asht për t'u çuditë kur ta gjejë një ditë edhe ate këtu... Asht nisë kështu: sot libri, nesër ai...

-Pashë fenë që kemi, për ke flet? - pyeste gjithnjë e ama të bijën.

Dita, për të parën herë në jetë të vet, u idhënue aty para prindëve. Ato dyshime, ato të fyeme të zhdrejta që ia lëshonte i ati, e neveritën. Padrejtësia e qartë i dha guxim me folë ashtu si nuk kishte folë kurrë.

-Don me ditë për ke flet? Për Tush Kezenën flet. Më ka gjetë me një libër të tij e mendon kush e di se çka. Por a doni me dijtë një gja? Dal e iku e ju la, po më fojët prap

ashtu. Pse këndoj librat e tij, nuk më duket se jam ulë aq

poshtë sa...

Ia këputi vaji fjalën. Doli prej odës tue lanë të dy prindët me gojë hapët. Ishte e para herë që vajza fliste me aq hov në sy të atit.

-A shef? Njëkëtë vajzë të vetme kemi, edhe kësaj don me ia shti dergjën - i bërtiti e shoqja të shoqit e shkoi me pajtue të bijën.

Simon Rrukulli mbet vetëm para sofrës së shtrueme. U lëshue në kanapë, i lodhun në trup e në shpirt. Shkaku i atij..., tashti turbullime edhe në familje. Ai lutera... Çoi sytë përpjetë e, me të tanë hovin e shpirtit të përshpirtshëm, u lut me mend:

- Faroje, o Zot!

Këso here lutja i doli në njëjës...






09/09/2009

standart

----------


## mondishall

Sot nje i njohuri im krijues e perkthyes, Anesti Qirinxhi, me befasoi kur nga canta e tij nxorri nje liber te vjeteruar nga koha, por te shumefishuar nga vlerat qe mbart. Lexoj autorin, ERNEST KOLIQI, pak me poshte titullin, POETET E MEDHENJ TE ITALIS, Vellim i pare dhe akoma me poshte, Shtypshkroja "NIKAJ" Tirane, 1932
Sic shkruhet ne kete liber po paraqes emrat e poeteve te medhenj italiane, sipas rradhes vendosese ne te.
DANTE ALIGHIERI
FRANCESK PETRARKA
LUDOVIK ARIOSTO
TORKUATO TASSO

Dua te theksoj qe parathenien e ketij libri me 280 faqe, e ka shkruar i madhi A. Gjergj Fishta, te cilen pasi ta shkruaj origjinal sic eshte, do ta vendos ne temen perkatese.

----------

